# Not Hunting.. but Cubbing



## MiaWatkins (7 September 2016)

Hello!!! I would just like to know what to expect when going cubbing! i.e what it actually involves, ive been told its slightly slower than hunting! also bits like dress code, would it be tweed jacket and beige breeches? let me know!
No nasty comments!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 September 2016)

NOT cubbing....... please call it Autumn Hunting.
Tweeds is correct with beige breeches, with some/most hunts you wouldn't need to plait either but if in doubt, then contact the hunt secretary.

ps: What on earth are you expecting by saying 'no nasty comments' ?? :confused3:


----------



## MiaWatkins (7 September 2016)

thanks
No nasty comments i.e no rude comments


----------



## MiaWatkins (7 September 2016)

thanks
no nasty comments i.e no rude comments


----------



## utter-nutter (7 September 2016)

we also meet early in the morning (6.30-7) and only out for a few hours, pace is a lot slower and cover less county as the younger, less experienced hounds are out 'learning' about the 'job', i wouldn't expect to jump much, but again would vary meet to meet and hunt to hunt, talk the hunt secretary and they'll be able to help/answer any queries, and yes to the tweed and beige jodhpurs. really good introduction for younger/less experienced horses and riders, hope it helps! have fun!


----------



## Orangehorse (7 September 2016)

You may end up just standing around not doing much for a couple of hours.


----------



## MiaWatkins (8 September 2016)

Thank you both! myself and my horse are the dressage type and I'm not a huge fan of jumping! thank you both!


----------



## TATTOOSNHOOVES (16 September 2016)

MiaWatkins said:



			Thank you both! myself and my horse are the dressage type and I'm not a huge fan of jumping! thank you both!
		
Click to expand...

Went out last sat...ive hunted in past n never bothered with the autumn lark...it was sliw pace.a couple of small ditches n lots o standing around.not many turn up as was a 6 am start.sharp...out for 4 hours tho...good for the youngers ones to learn patience n reaffirm that rule with older ones too
Some masters let you get away with a plain jacket..ie.not tweed as prefer you to turn up to ride..contact the secretary and have fun...its just a warm up to the season start ))


----------



## Judgemental (16 September 2016)

[QUOTE
No nasty comments![/QUOTE]

My dear this particular forum is renown, nay famous for the complete and utter courtesy to all posters. Indeed I cannot recollect a 'nasty comment' especially to a lady ever. We pride ourselves on diplomatic understatement, even if the poster is, shall we say, a little misguided. We gently explain the niceties and somewhat antediluvian code, that expresses the color of hunting and help them in their quest. Ladies especially are treated with consideration and approbation, as they would be in the hunting field as of the the most glamours of the fair sex to set forth and turned out and to be seen to be well mounted.


----------



## Judgemental (16 September 2016)

MiaWatkins said:



			Hello!!! I would just like to know what to expect when going cubbing! i.e what it actually involves, ive been told its slightly slower than hunting! also bits like dress code, would it be tweed jacket and beige breeches? let me know!
No nasty comments!
		
Click to expand...


My dear MiaWatkins this particular forum is renown, nay famous for the complete and utter courtesy to all posters. Indeed I cannot recollect a 'nasty comment' especially to a lady ever. We pride ourselves on diplomatic understatement, even if the poster is, shall we say, a little misguided. We gently explain the niceties and somewhat antediluvian code, that expresses the color of hunting and help them in their quest. Ladies especially are treated with consideration and approbation, as they would be in the hunting field as of the the most glamours of the fair sex to set forth and turned out and to be seen to be well mounted.


----------



## Bernster (19 September 2016)

TATTOOSNHOOVES said:



			Went out last sat...ive hunted in past n never bothered with the autumn lark...it was sliw pace.a couple of small ditches n lots o standing around.not many turn up as was a 6 am start.sharp...out for 4 hours tho...good for the youngers ones to learn patience n reaffirm that rule with older ones too
Some masters let you get away with a plain jacket..ie.not tweed as prefer you to turn up to ride..contact the secretary and have fun...its just a warm up to the season start ))
		
Click to expand...

Lightweight here, tried Autumn hunting but the 4am starts were just too much for me. Waiting for the more civilised start times before I head out this season!


----------



## spacefaer (19 September 2016)

Bernster said:



			Lightweight here, tried Autumn hunting but the 4am starts were just too much for me. Waiting for the more civilised start times before I head out this season!
		
Click to expand...

Several of my local packs have had afternoon meets - not much cop with scent as it's been too warm - but great for fundraising for the hunt as it has attracted lots of people for whom the 6am meets are too much of a struggle! They've mostly had a bbq afterwards, too, so it's a good social thing, for new followers to get to know people.


----------



## TATTOOSNHOOVES (19 September 2016)

Bernster said:



			Lightweight here, tried Autumn hunting but the 4am starts were just too much for me. Waiting for the more civilised start times before I head out this season!
		
Click to expand...

I do agree here...6 am start
Was up at 4.30..must show support for the hunt tho ...we off with the readyfield for a run soon...12.30 start there...almost teatime compared...i must admit...the view of the mist in morning and the hounds on full chat...you cannot beat it sir


----------



## Goldenstar (20 September 2016)

Bernster said:



			Lightweight here, tried Autumn hunting but the 4am starts were just too much for me. Waiting for the more civilised start times before I head out this season!
		
Click to expand...

Yes getting up anything at a time with a four it is a bit uncivilised .
And although a six thirty meet does mean an early start and the horses getting on the lorry at half five it really worth it .
The joy of Fatty when I got on him the first morning he's an out and out hunter does not put his energy into any thing else he leads most of his life like an iPhone on power save mode .
Watching H the younger ID and remembering him as a frightened rushed youngster and seeing him now mature and confident .
Seeing everybody's horses all looking still in summer condition .
The noise of the hounds coming off the truck . 
The fantasic Northumberland views as the sun comes up feeling the Autumn chill in the air it really is so special and still to gets me looking to cheviot one way and Holy Island the other .
I have got P who has been so ill over the summer out twice for short mornings but he's been very well behaved and it's cheered him up .
J was out Saturday morning with the fit young friend deployed he was fairly lively but could have been worse ( he's been let right down this summer and has been a bit feral since he came back to work ) in true J form he chucked off a shoe after an hour and half and had to come home early I picked them up he was standing waving the offending limb off the ground happily he's the world biggest drama queen and happily he's fine .
Fatty who was looking after MrGS had spent the morning bucking gently and generally doing his thing them took time out to nanny a child who had taken a fall he then had to retire early with J .
I swear he rolled his eyes as I loaded him .
Which leaves Tatts who has not taken to the field yet ,we save that for later just before the opening meet it does not suit Tatts these early easy mornings he's best out just before the main event .
I do love this time of year .


----------



## Bernster (20 September 2016)

Sounds awesome GS. Almost enough to to tempt me but I'm with Tatts, leave me snoozing til nearer opening meet haha.


----------



## VikingSong (20 September 2016)

I've been cubbi..Autumn hunting a few times. Didn't mind the 4am start tbh. There is something quite spectacular about hunting early in the morning.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 September 2016)

Another beautiful morning here the countryside is just spectaclarily beauiful on these Autumn mornings .
You know No one goes to their death wishing they had more sleep .
The feral TB J had to have a spank but took it well and behaved the brat and I rode H who tested my hip replacement to its limit.


----------



## Clodagh (22 September 2016)

Autumn hunting would win over foxhunting any day for me. The small field, the solitude, the mornings and the watching hounds work. That is what hunting is all about to me. Sadly (and I no longer go at all) since the ban it seems to have become glorified drag hunting with a good gallop, lots of time to gossip, and very few caring if they see a hound or not.


----------



## Bernster (22 September 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			Another beautiful morning here the countryside is just spectaclarily beauiful on these Autumn mornings .
You know No one goes to their death wishing they had more sleep .
The feral TB J had to have a spank but took it well and behaved the brat and I rode H who tested my hip replacement to its limit.]

But then I do go to bed wishing I had more sleep !!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TATTOOSNHOOVES (22 September 2016)

I must admit up at the lark n blast around the fields is an amazing thing...to c the red sun arise up n mist..my 17 yr old 17.3 acting like a 3 yr old n bein complete twonk...it still worth a treck...albeit trailer up in dark is a newbie for some people...horsy folk are a hardy lot...not fond of idea of afternoon trails tho...scent goes after a while.....early riser me lol.roll on the season n put my tweed in the cleaners n zip up bag...all enjoy the cubbin....autumn hunting as it called nowadays...political boll@@ i must admit here.hunting has been this way for years.not a few...hundreds....arisocracy to the workinman nowadays...we all hunt.it a passion...tack up.enjoy...kick on


----------

